# Spirolino-Monatge auf Forellen:  Richtige Technik??



## harry_kat (26. Mai 2005)

*Sbirolino-Monatge auf Forellen:  Richtige Technik??*

Hallo allerseits!

Ich habe vor zu ersten mal eine Spirolino Montage, ZielFisch =>Forelle auszuprobieren.

Der See ist recht gross, ca 8 ha, guter Forellenbesatz.

Montage:  Spirolino 20Gr.; langsam sinkend, Vorfach ca 70...80 cm, HakenGr 10.

Verfügbare Köder:  Made, PowerBait-Teig, Mais.

Frage an die erfahrene:  Wie würdet ihr vorgehen, wie weit wie schnell?  Welche Taktik sozusagen.

Ich hab's noch nie gemacht, auch nicht genau beobachtet...

Besten Dank !

Gruss

HK


----------



## gerstmichel (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Spirolino-Monatge auf Forellen:  Richtige Technik??*

Ohne mich jetzt als Spezi rühmen zu wollen, aber hier an der Küste nehmen wir ein Vorfach von 2-2,50m und dann wird am Ende des Vorfaches eine Fliege postiert. Dann raus mit dem Teil und ganz langsam mit kurzen zupfern wieder reinholen.

Man sagt, wenn dann kein Fisch beisst, ist auch keiner da.

Bei der Forelle würde ich eventuell die Made vorziehen.


----------



## mj23 (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Spirolino-Monatge auf Forellen:  Richtige Technik??*

Bei mir ist das Vorfach auch immer wesentlich länger (2m - 2,5m).
Dreifachwirbel nicht vergessen, Deine Schnur wird Dir danken!


----------



## cockatrice77 (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Spirolino-Monatge auf Forellen:  Richtige Technik??*

Mein Vorfach ist auch immer so ca. 2m lang. Ansonsten heißt es einfach ausprobieren. Hängt aber auch davon ab, wie tief der See ist und wo die Fische stehen. Etvl. auch mal nen sinkenden Spiro ausprobieren, wenn der See tief und das wasser relativ warm ist.

Petri
Christian


----------



## harry_kat (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Spirolino-Monatge auf Forellen:  Richtige Technik??*

WIe stellt ih sicher, dass sich so ein lange Vorfach nicht verheddert?;+;+


----------



## sunny (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Spirolino-Monatge auf Forellen:  Richtige Technik??*

@harry kat

Ich kann es nicht erklären #c , aber es passiert eigentlich so gut wie nie, dass sich das Vorfach verheddert.


Zur Schleppgeschwindigkeit: Musst du ausprobieren. Die Köder, die am meisten verwendet werden (Paste, Bienenmaden), sollen ja routieren. Eine besonders hohe Geschwindigkeit benötigt man hierfür aber nicht. Twister kannst du richtig langsam einholen. Nur so, dass das Schwänzchen spielt.

sunny


----------



## gerstmichel (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Spirolino-Monatge auf Forellen:  Richtige Technik??*

Training, Training, Training #6


----------



## cockatrice77 (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Spirolino-Monatge auf Forellen:  Richtige Technik??*

Mit dem Verheddern hab ich eigentlich keine Probleme. Bei Twistern kommt es bei mir zwar ab uns zu vor, ist aber sehr selten. Alles andere ist meist unproblematisch. Die Schnur einfack kurz vor dem Auftreffen des Sbiros auf der Wasseroberfläche leicht abbremsen, so dass sich das Vorfach schön der Länge nach streckt. Dann kann eigentlich nicht viel schiefgehen.

Viel Spaß beim ausprobieren und Forellen verhaften. #:   #6 

Petri
Christian


----------



## sunny (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Spirolino-Monatge auf Forellen:  Richtige Technik??*



			
				cockatrice77 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Schnur einfack kurz vor dem Auftreffen des Sbiros auf der Wasseroberfläche leicht abbremsen, so dass sich das Vorfach schön der Länge nach streckt.



Ganz ein wichtiger Tipp #6 

sunny


----------



## Rosi (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Spirolino-Monatge auf Forellen:  Richtige Technik??*

Hallo Sunny
...     und woran merke ich, daß der Spiro gleich aufs Wasser trifft, wenn es dunkle Nacht ist?


----------



## vk58 (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Spirolino-Monatge auf Forellen:  Richtige Technik??*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Sunny
> ... und woran merke ich, daß der Spiro gleich aufs Wasser trifft, wenn es dunkle Nacht ist?


Wenn es kurz vor dem klatschenen Geräusch ist|supergri


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Spirolino-Monatge auf Forellen:  Richtige Technik??*

rotine
irgendwann hat man es einfach drauf dann weiß man ganz genau wann mann abbremsen muss is jedenfalls bei mir so


----------



## DerSchneider (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Spirolino-Monatge auf Forellen:  Richtige Technik??*

Moinsen

also bei den Vorfächern würd ich auch höher gehen 1.50-2.50m dürfen es schon sein.Ich würde mich nicht so auf den einen Sbiro festlegen, würd auch sinkend etc. mitnehmen und testen, so hast alle Schichten im Griff #6 
Bei uns sind die Forellen grad sehr faul, mein Tipp Sbiro mit 1.20m Vorfach,  Bait aufm Schenkel und 2Maden (oder Bienenmade) auf der Spitze mal stehen lassen (nachdem man Fische ausfindig gemacht hat und aufpassen das die Kombi noch schwimmt).Fange so immoment alle meine Forellen (nicht im Puff!!!).Wenn die Forellen frisch aus der Zucht kommen, kannst die Lebendköder auf der Hakenspitze meist weg lassen.
Viel Spass #h


----------



## sunny (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Spirolino-Monatge auf Forellen:  Richtige Technik??*

@Rosi 

Einfach mal tagsüber werfen, werfen, werfen. Dann siehst du ja wie lange dein Sbiro unterwegs ist. Da du eigentlich immer gleich stark wirfst, entwickelst du ein gewisses Zeitgefühl und weißt im Dunkeln somit ungefähr, wann er auf das Wasser trifft. Vorher einfach ein wenig abstoppen. Das klappt wirklich. #6 

Oder du zählst innerlich bis fünf (vorausgesetzt, dein Sbiro ist so lange unterwegs bis du bei fünf bist :q ) und bremst dann den Wurf ganz sachte mit dem Finger auf der Spule ab.  

sunny #h


----------



## Tyron (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Spirolino-Monatge auf Forellen:  Richtige Technik??*

So, jetzt lasst mal den wahren Spezi zu Wort kommen:q !

Also: Wenn dein See so groß ist, ist er bestimmt auch ordentlich tief! Und mit nem 80cm Vorfach wirste sicherlich erheblich weniger Bisse bekommen (wenn überhaupt), als mit nem längeren Vorfach, denn du kannst ja in höchstens 80cm Tiefe angeln! Und ob die Forellen soooo flach stehen, kann zwar passieren, aber meist stehen sie doch etwas tiefer. N 3-Meter-Vorfach würd ich dir schon empfehlen, sodass du auch in größeren Tiefen den Salmoniden auf die Schuppen rücken kannst! Außerdem spielt der Köder (nimm Paste, Bienenmaden oder Minitwister) deutlich besser an langen Vorfächern, als an sehr Kurzen. " Auf Tiefe" kommste mit Bleischroten aufm Vorfach! Fange mit einem oder gar keinem an und erhöhe die Bleischrotanzahl nach einer bestimmten Zeit! Wenn du das Gefühl hast, du könntest noch den ganzen Tag in der Tiefe weiterangeln, ohne nen Fisch zu überlisten, ist genau der richtige Zeitpunkt!#6 :q  Nee, Spaß beiseite: Nach 15-20 Würfen musste dat Ganze schwerer machen. Du machst das Ganze solange, bis du regelmäßig Bisse in einer bestimmten Tiefe bekommst. Wenn du allerdings zufvel Schrot aufm Vorfach nachher hast ( ne regelrechte Kette) kannst das Ganze auch knicken! Dann hat der Sbiro an dem Tag halt versagt, kommt auch mal vor:q , auch wenn das einige Angler niemals warhaben wollen#6 ! Also, nicht nur Sbiros mit zum Forellensee nehmén!#d 
Mit nem 20g-Sbiro haste schon ne ganz gute Wahl getroffen, mit dem kannste schon ganz ordentlich pfeffern!:q  Bei der Größe deines Sees kannste aber auch ruhig nen 30Grammer ranhauen, dann wirfste bis zum Mond:q , vorausgesetzt du hast die richtige Rute! Bei so langen Vorfächern muss natürlich auch die Rute nicht son Meter-Knüppel sein!:q 
Meine Matchruten, die ich zum Sbirofischen einsetzte sind zwischen 3.90 und 4.50 m lang. Diese haben ne schöne Aktion und ne schön weiche Spitze, mit der du die Forellen herrlich ausdrillen kannst! Bei der Schnurwahl reicht ne gute 22er, vorausgesetzt du drillst vorsichtig und überlegt!

Ach ja, noch eins: Wenn du solche langen Vorfächer fischst, lege sie vor dem Auswerfen gestreckt auf ein Tuch oder sorg sonst irgendwie dafür, dass sich das Ganze nicht schon vor dem Wurf verheddert!

Und fange mit ganz schwimmenden Sbiros an! Halb sinkende sind eher was für den Winter! Ich hab meine besten Erfolge in den Sommermonaten mit Schwimmenden und langen Vorfächern oder mit Schleppbleien, bei denen dann das Vorfach nicht sooo lang sein muss.... Aber das wolltest du ja auch gar nicht wissen!:q 

So, ich hoffe mal, dass ich son gaaaaanz klein bisschen helfen konnte! 
Viel Spaß und viel Erfolg am See!|wavey:


----------



## harry_kat (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Spirolino-Monatge auf Forellen:  Richtige Technik??*

@All
Es funktioniert tatsächlich!!

besten dank

hk


----------



## Tyron (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Spirolino-Monatge auf Forellen:  Richtige Technik??*

Büdde, no prob!
Wenn du noch was wissen willst, einfach posten...


----------



## Onkellutz (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sbirolino-Monatge auf Forellen:  Richtige Technik??*

ich habe gehört das man vor dem spiro ne fliege setzen kann hat,s schon mal jeman versucht?


----------



## mayenalex (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Spirolino-Monatge auf Forellen:  Richtige Technik??*

Hallo Zusammen,

die Beiträge sind zwar etwas älter aber bestimmt brauchbar. Ich werde das mit einem längeren Vorfach am 17.02.2013 auf einem Forellenteich austesten.

Wie sieht es mit dem Spirolino aus, darf es denn 15G schwer sein. Es handelt sich hierbei um einen durchsichtigen, sinkenden.
(wegen Winter und der Kälte stehen die Fische bestimmt am Grund?). Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich bis jetzt gar keine Erfahrung mit Angeln auf Forellen habe.
In irgend einem Beitrag las ich, dass im Winter Spirolinos mit einem Gewicht von ca. 4 -6 g verwendet werden. Stelle mir das jedoch viel zu leicht vor.
Würde eine 4 Gramm Laufpose nehmen aber kein Spiro.

Was haltet ihr davon wenn man die Bienenmaden mit Knoblauch präpariert um die noch fängiger zu machen?

ich habe mir zwei Möglichkeiten überlegt, bitte nicht lachen!

1.) Trockennoblauch in die Dose mit den Maden über Nacht reintun.

2.) Frischer Knobi zum rein tunken. Zum verflüssigen habe ich mir überlegt Lachsöl (Fischöl) zu verwenden (keine Ahnung wo ich das bekommen kann). 
Hoffe das ist kein absoluter Schwachsinn? Beides findet man in geringen Mengen in mancher Power Bait Sorte.

Was haltet Ihr davon?


----------



## Bodensee89 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Spirolino-Monatge auf Forellen:  Richtige Technik??*

bei uns stehen die forellen flach wenn es kalt ist. 
im sommer gehts auf über 3 meter runter.....

ist allerdings auch kein forellenpuff sondern ne ehemalige lehmgrube.


----------



## maflomi01 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Spirolino-Monatge auf Forellen:  Richtige Technik??*

mach dir nicht die mühe es gibt sprays und dips für sowas aber gefangen hab ich damit noch nicht , viel wichtiger ist das der Köder rotiert beim einkurbeln ( gaaaaanz langsam ist winter ) und gehe jetzt auf die seite wo wind im Rücken ist , der Wind Drückt das kalte wasser weg und das wärmere aus der tiefe rückt nach das lieben diese lümmel wenns garnicht beisst angel ganz nah am ufer wo unter wasser eine kannte ist da ziehen die jetzt lang und logisch kann der spiro 15gramm haben freilaufend natürlich und beim kleinsten zuppel schnur geben sie sind sehr vorsichtig beim biss allerdings solltest du an einem kleinen See keine 30er Bomben schmeißen alles eine ermessens sache


----------

